# Happy Birthday Art!!!! (ARTART)



## maynman1751 (Dec 18, 2015)

Have a great birthday Art! May you have the Midas Touch! 8)


----------



## Grelko (Dec 18, 2015)

Happy birthday


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 18, 2015)

Happy Birthday and be safe.

Hope your Birthday and Christmas presents are not combined. :lol:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 18, 2015)

Happy Birthday Art! I hope yours is as good as mine was!

Dave


----------



## kurtak (Dec 18, 2015)

8) Happy Birthday Art :!:

Hope you have a GREAT day :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## artart47 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi my Friends!
If the day leading up to my birthday is a sign of how today will go.......... I may really need all your wishes for a happy one!
I'm kind of a local hero in the town of Peshtigo, where I've been working. While eating fish-fry at a bar/grill a drugged up young guy stole a large tip off a table and I watched him walk out the door with all the "men" not doing anything. I caught him at the middle of the road and after some bloody combat (for him) I convinced him to come back inside and wait for the police. Had to keep him in a lock till they came.
Some of the folks told me to come to the bowling alley yesterday. Bowling was finishing up and they had a birthday cake, candles, forks...etc. I thought that was really sweet of them, But, everyone was in a hurry to go and left. No one stayed behind to light the candles, sing happy birthday to me so I took the cake, still in the plastic bubble, and left. It's in my truck while I try to figure out what happened! Strange.
Then, I ride home to North Cape (184 mi.), go to get in my truck, lost my keys in Peshtigo. 11p.m. now. Girl I was working with found the keys for me and has her husband find a flat-broke guy with a car that would probably make a 90 mi. trip for gas money and a pack of smokes and says they can meet me half way. I was driving, round trip 3hrs. Finally got into my home and to sleep at around 3;30 a.m. 
Got up at 5:30 and am hoping that the happy birthday wishes will work!
SO! Thanks so much my Friends out there! 

Art


----------



## butcher (Dec 18, 2015)

Well I will wish you a Happy Birthday for tomorrow.


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 18, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Art!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 18, 2015)

Happy Birthday Art.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 18, 2015)

My thoughts are with you, my friend. 

Happy Birthday!

Harold


----------



## Geo (Dec 18, 2015)

Happy Birthday Arty!! 

Sounds like you have had some of my luck. It will only get better. keep the faith brother.


----------



## Irons (Dec 18, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Art 8)


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 18, 2015)

Does my heart good, sir. Not many 'men' left nowadays. 

As one of those who will readily stand up that way (I can look scary enough that standing is usually all it takes) I salute you and wish you all the best!


----------



## MarcoP (Dec 18, 2015)

Happy birthday Art, wish you have great time!

Marco


----------



## artart47 (Dec 18, 2015)

Thank you everyone!
It's turned out to be a good birthday after all.
art


----------



## Shark (Dec 20, 2015)

Bit late, but Have a Great day anyway!


----------



## artart47 (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks Shark!
It was good. Hope you're doing well.
Art.


----------

